# Black P



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Here's my lil' baby:

2.5 - 3" black P

from other member's pictures, i think it's a High Back Rhom







.

Lemme know if im right, thanks guys









sorry bout the crappy quality.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

sorry bout the size also...


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

hope this work


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

thanks for makin' it nice and neat









so, anyone know what kind of Rhom i got?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im not sure it is a rhom at all. It could be but the tail doesnt look right.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

the tail got cut off the picture by the piece of bogwood.

so, i don't have a rhom?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Im not a pro at IDing fish but at 2.5 -3" I would think he would have a black terminal band on his tail....and I dont see one. It also has more of a spilo cf shape.....but I could be totally wrong, the pic is not very clear for an ID.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I say Spilo CF :nod:


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

anyone else have an opinion? Not that you guys are wrong, but if it's not a black P, im going to the lfs and make a king kong stink about this.

im so dissapointed


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

From that pic, I'd say a spilo. 
Post another pic of a better flank shot, so we can see the tail and head more clearly.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

From that pic i too would say Spilo Cf. Try to get a more detailed Pic so frank can help you out


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

SPILO CF


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

im going to try getting some better pics tonight.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Pizzo said:


> im going to try getting some better pics tonight.


 I don't blame you, all my picks turn out like crap.


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

LOL.

i had some peeps over 2nite and we ALL tried to take a decent pic of this guy to no avail.

i guess it's a combination of a crappy ass digi camera, a P that's skittish as hell, and too many people anound the tank.

ill try again tomorrow.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Looks like Spilo CF.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

its look like a spilo Cf too... my friend p look like that too


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

yea mines look like that


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

here's a better pic

sorry bout the size again...i modified the last one and was unable to upload it after, so im stuck with these jumbo ones


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Better. But it still needs to be clearer. I think its a Spilo CF, like mine (or thats what I've been told mine is


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

heres mine


----------



## pair4s (Feb 21, 2004)

i jsut got a 3-4" rhom, or thats what the pet store told me, and it looks just like THompsons spilo.. did i get ripped off? or can black juvenille piranahas have red on there back fin like thompsons?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Its hard to tell at that size. Post a picture and we'll try to clear things up. Here's one more of my fish. If yours is a Spilo Pair4, don't worry. They're still awsome fish.


----------

